# Minimal equipment to start forging when you are short on space.



## matto (Oct 31, 2022)

I have decided I want to try forging some knives, and don't mind buying some equipment.

My problem is that I don't have a lot of space. I have a small 2-car garage that barely fits the two cars. I can pull one or both cars out when I want to work, but I will need to put the equipment away (on a shelf, under the steps, etc) in order to get the cars back in. So that rules out large standing equipment.

I'm contemplating the idea of permanently keeping one car outside, and filling half the garage with a workspace. But I'm not ready to commit to that. Sometimes my hobbies stick, sometimes they don't. I want to try it out for a while before committing to removing parkable garage space.

So the question is: what equipment would you buy to try out forging if it has to be moved every time you decided you want to use it? I do have a small amount of bench space that doesn't need to get moved so I could possibly buy a nice belt grinder and put it there. But I'm not sure if that's really needed to start.

Thanks!


----------



## Troopah_Knives (Oct 31, 2022)

I highly recommend doing the first knife with hand files and stock removal. much lower barrier to entry.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Oct 31, 2022)

Have you taken a knifemaking class? I feel like that would help you understand if you’d want to make the physical and monetary commitment. A forge can be mobile with a cart but you’d also need an anvil, hammer(s), tongs. @Troopah_Knives has way more experience than I do, but the general consensus I’ve found is a 1x30 grinder is a waste in terms of power and efficiency.


----------



## matto (Oct 31, 2022)

I haven't taken a class yet but I'm going to. 

But I really like troopa's idea of starting with stock removal then sending it out for a heat treat.

Im excited to buy a grinder so I might do that anyway. But I really don't need the rest of the equipment for my first knife.


----------



## PolishAvenger (Nov 1, 2022)

matto said:


> I haven't taken a class yet but I'm going to.
> 
> But I really like troopa's idea of starting with stock removal then sending it out for a heat treat.
> 
> Im excited to buy a grinder so I might do that anyway. But I really don't need the rest of the equipment for my first knife.


Where are you located? Perhaps there's a maker near you willing to host you?
-Mark


----------



## matto (Nov 1, 2022)

Not a bad thought. I'm in Putnam County NY. 

The shops I've found offering classes are all over an hour away. That's fine for a class or two, but not for a hobby to tinker with after work and on weekend.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 1, 2022)

I remembered seeing this video many years ago. Might give a feel for what @Troopah_Knives is suggesting.


----------



## gregfisk (Nov 1, 2022)

I started making knives a couple of years ago and I really enjoy it. I didn’t take any classes but I watched a fair amount of YouTube videos and that worked great for me. I ended up building my own propane heat treat oven and 2”x72” grinder but I know that’s not for everyone. To start out making knives you don’t need an anvil or hammer and I just use a pair of cheap long handled wire cutters from harbor freight as tongs and they work fine. I buy flat stock steel from a knife steel supply house so I don’t need to do any pounding, just heat treating and grinding. It really is a lot of fun


----------



## northside (Nov 1, 2022)

If you’re really set on forging then you can get a lot of work done with a post anvil and a propane tank single burner forge. My forge is on a little trolley so I can move it in and out of its little storage spot. The footprint for my post anvil is about a square foot. It does weigh about 70kg but I’m still young enough to move it around a bit mostly by ‘walking’ it - rocking it side to side and moving it forward. Certainly easy enough to move on an upright hand trolley too. 

A 2 x 48 inch grinder would then have you rather well set up to make knives and handles.


----------

